# Oh dear,a cut to far...maybe??



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Oops,I dont think I was supposed to cut that much out of her.:runaway::chuckle:


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

What CD is that lol:chuckle:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Do i see some weight saving going on?


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

I got a new saw too:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Bloody hell arnout what are you up to lol


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

a skyline stretch limo?


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

neilo said:


> Bloody hell arnout what are you up to lol


bought a new saw that I had to test


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

arnout said:


> I got a new saw too:




Now THAT is absolutely brilliant.:runaway::chuckle:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:









Just don't over do it


----------

